# Reaccion inesperada de valvula alimentada con bajo voltaje en filamento.



## Picapiedra (Feb 28, 2019)

Válvula diodo amortiguadora tipo 17BE3.
Filamento alimentado con voltaje variable de 0-12 voltios.
Al estar subalimentada , obviamente su emisión de electrones es limitada.
Al conectar como carga dos lámparas incandescentes de 20 watts en serie , descubrí que el voltaje de la carga está a la mitad de B+.
Si conecto una sola lámpara como carga, la corriente se duplica. Pero el voltaje entregado por la válvula se mantiene constante a la mitad de B+.
Alguien sabe porqué se comporta como regulador de voltaje...??


----------



## Picapiedra (Mar 6, 2019)

Experimento con MOSFET y válvula Damper de Tv años 70.

Adjunto diagrama de referencia para mayor comprensión.

Una válvula termoiónica necesita un voltaje de alimentación fijo para cumplir con los requerimientos para los que fue diseñado.

Mi idea consistió en modificar el voltaje de filamentos, en éste caso, bajarlo.

En pruebas anteriores, descubrí que al estar infra alimentada, y someterla a cargas de entre 10 , o 20 watts; el voltaje de salida no variaba de +100 vcd.
Pero cuando se agregó una carga de 100 watts; el voltaje de salida calló a +5 vcd.
En ambas pruebas, descubrí que siempre suministró 200 miliamperios.
SU COMPORTAMIENTO ES DE UNA FUENTE DE CORRIENTE CONSTANTE.

La idea primigenia era hacer un amplificador a base de diodos.
Los MOSFET, bien se lo puede sustituir por una válvula pentodo de potencia.

Ojalá, vean el vídeo para que vean el resultado final.

Estoy escribiendo ésto, y el experimento lleva ya 57 minutos, y la calidad de sonido no ha empeorado. Todo lo contrario.
Y el voltaje de salida no ha variado.
El disipador está levemente tibio; calculo unos 38°C.

En la próxima prueba, Aumentaré la emisión de la válvula, y colocaré una bocina de 160 ohms/60 watts.


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Nov 5, 2019)

@Picapiedra, no te lo puedo asegurar al 100%, pero parece que la válvula sencillamente se comporta como un rectificador con una anormalmente alta impedancia de salida, lo que lo hace parecerse a una fuente de corriente. Esto se debe al reducido voltaje de filamentos. Adjunto las curvas de una válvula similar a la tuya, y una estimación (rojo) de la curva que podrías tener con tu voltaje de filamentos. 



El punto de operación (en el extremo de la curva roja, a la derecha) sería con la carga de 20W. Al aumentar la carga, más corriente intenta atravesar la válvula, arrastrando el punto de operación a la derecha. Esto es lo que reduce el voltaje de salida. Seguramente se esté alcanzando un límite físico, que acentúa el efecto. Está válvula no debería superar los 200 mA de corriente continua.

Y además, es muy posible que la válvula esté trabajando demasiado, lo que podría llegar a dañarla. ¿Has medido con exactitud las corrientes con salidas a 105 Vdc y 5 Vdc? Basándome en tus mediciones, estás forzando demasiado la válvula. El ánodo no debería disipar más de 6.5 W, y tú tienes más de 14W  de disipación en el ánodo ((176-105)*0.2). Es posible que funcione porque los filamentos disipan menos potencia, y compensan el exceso del ánodo. A su voltaje nominal, tal vez provocaría una avería prematura.

Hay formas mucho mejores de lograr una fuente de corriente de 200 mA, aunque tus experimentos son muy interesantes.


----------



## Picapiedra (Nov 5, 2019)

En Clave de Retro:
Gracias por tu análisis y tus comentarios.
Posteriormente usé el circuito para excitar una bocina Philips de 800 ohms.
Y el cascode híbrido resultó un buen amplificador clase A , de no más de 3 watt.
Como experimento fue muy interesante, aún sin conocer ni dominar mucho el tema.


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Nov 6, 2019)

Picapiedra dijo:


> Al conectar como carga dos lámparas incandescentes de 20 watts en serie , descubrí que el voltaje de la carga está a la mitad de B+.
> Si conecto una sola lámpara como carga, la corriente se duplica. Pero el voltaje entregado por la válvula se mantiene constante a la mitad de B+.



¿Podrías repetir la prueba y medir la corriente en los dos casos (con una lámpara y con las dos)? Y también volver a comprobar que el voltaje en el cátodo no cambia, como decías. Sería muy útil para comprender el funcionamiento de la válvula en ese régimen.


Picapiedra dijo:


> En pruebas anteriores, descubrí que al estar infra alimentada, y someterla a cargas de entre 10 , o 20 watts; el voltaje de salida no variaba de +100 vcd.
> Pero cuando se agregó una carga de 100 watts; el voltaje de salida calló a +5 vcd.



Las cargas de 10 y 20 watts son lámparas, ¿verdad?
¿Y la de 100 watts? ¿Es una lámpara también?


----------



## Picapiedra (Nov 6, 2019)

En Clave de Retro dijo:


> ¿Podrías repetir la prueba y medir la corriente en los dos casos (con una lámpara y con las dos)? Y también volver a comprobar que el voltaje en el cátodo no cambia, como decías. Sería muy útil para comprender el funcionamiento de la válvula en ese régimen.
> 
> 
> Las cargas de 10 y 20 watts son lámparas, ¿verdad?
> ¿Y la de 100 watts? ¿Es una lámpara también?


Si. También es una lámpara de 100 watts.
Éste experimento lo hice en marzo pasado.
Volveré a repetir el circuito para medir nuevamente los voltajes y corriente, a diferentes condiciones de funcionamiento .
VA DE RETRO..!!


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Nov 14, 2019)

Picapiedra dijo:


> Volveré a repetir el circuito para medir nuevamente los voltajes y corriente



Sería bueno que cuando lo hagas utilices una carga resistiva. El utilizar lámparas incandescentes, aunque es muy cómodo en ocasiones, puede confundir y dificultar la interpretación de los datos, porque su resistencia varía con la temperatura, y, por tanto, con el nivel de potencia (y mucho, sobre todo por debajo del 60-70% de valor nominal).

Al alimentar los filamentos con menos voltaje, la emisión del cátodo es menor, y seguramente alcance un nivel de saturación en el que la válvula no es capaz de suministrar más corriente. Como ya es un fenómeno poco común, es mejor eliminar variables que pueden dificultar ver los resultados con claridad.

Puedes usar una resistencia de 25 W para la carga de 10 W. No se calentaría en exceso.

y luego poner otra en paralelo para formar la carga de 20W. Con cinco resistencias tienes la carga de 50W.
También se pueden usar resistencias de 2 W, pero te harán falta muchas más.
Solo necesitas elegir correctamente el valor de la resistencia, que supongo que no tendrás dificultad. Si no, pregunta.


----------



## Picapiedra (Nov 14, 2019)

En Clave de Retro dijo:


> Sería bueno que cuando lo hagas utilices una carga resistiva. El utilizar lámparas incandescentes, aunque es muy cómodo en ocasiones, puede confundir y dificultar la interpretación de los datos, porque su resistencia varía con la temperatura, y, por tanto, con el nivel de potencia (y mucho, sobre todo por debajo del 60-70% de valor nominal).
> 
> Al alimentar los filamentos con menos voltaje, la emisión del cátodo es menor, y seguramente alcance un nivel de saturación en el que la válvula no es capaz de suministrar más corriente. Como ya es un fenómeno poco común, es mejor eliminar variables que pueden dificultar ver los resultados con claridad.
> 
> ...


Muy bien.
Con esa propuesta , graficare los resultados.
En Clave De Retro, en comentarios anteriores; picaste mi curiosidad mencionando que hay métodos más sencillos para hacer una fuente de corriente constante. 
¿Podrías compartir un diagrama, para comprender el concepto?


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Nov 15, 2019)

Picapiedra dijo:


> ¿Podrías compartir un diagrama, para comprender el concepto?



Me refiero a utilizar transistores. Por ejemplo, esta es una fuente de corriente muy sencilla, usando un NPN:

¿Conoces este tipo de circuitos? Aquí, la corriente de colector es más o menos constante, y queda fijada por el valor de la resistencia de emisor, dentro de un margen de tensiones (por ejemplo, cuando el transistor se satura, deja de funcionar como fuente de corriente).

Se puede hacer mucho mejor, con circuitos mucho más sofisticados, pero en ocasiones este circuito tan sencillo es suficientemente.
También se pueden usar transistores FET, aunque el circuito es diferente.


----------

